# A bit of frustration with my Dice kit and my iPhone



## 3lwap0 (Apr 22, 2008)

Right - so before I got any further with my question, I have Googled my arse off, to no avail. 
So here we go. I cannot seem to get my iPhone to do much with my enfig kit. For example, when I press 2 to cycle playlists, all I get is a 1-2 second pause, and the same track continues no matter how much skipping I try. As a matter of fact, the only thing I seem to be able to do is to work alphabetically through my primary On The Go playlist, which..well...gets old. 
Now, with my old 2.5 Edge iPhone, it was random shuffled tracks. That wasn't perfect, but hey, it worked. Now that I have a 3G, it just works alphabetically, and like my old iPhone, doesn't seem to be able to use other playlists, artists selection, etc., 
The manual wasn't much help frankly, nor has Google. Anyone have the same issues i'm having? For clarification, I have the Sat/Nav head unit, on my 07 MkV. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: A bit of frustration with my Dice kit and my iPhone (3lwap0)*

due to the limitations of the iPhone the track up and down controls should work nicely, but the play list controls aren't officially supported, nor are the artist selections
the Dice unit is more than capable of sending out the correct requests to the iPhone, its more that the software of the unit may not listen to the command, nor provide the requested operation


----------

